

Ask HN: Review My Prelaunch Page - eFolio.me - GB_001

Hello, I'm developing an early start-up called eFolio.<p>Not much information is available yet but, it's being developed to solve many problems pertaining to employment.<p>I think the launch page is straight to the point.<p>Any feedback is welcome.<p>[Repost, there was a bug that stopped the launch page of the site from working on certain versions of chrome and FF, thus it died in the vine].
======
GB_001
Clickable: <http://eFolio.me>

------
jnorthrop
All I get is a Namecheap default page.

